# Just Plain Funny



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I know this has nothing to do with slingshots so I'm posting it here. But you gotta admit...that's pretty funny!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very funny :rofl:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 76294


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

This is not the OK Corral but&#8230;


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

pgandy said:


> This is not the OK Corral but&#8230;


Itchy. Hahahaha. Too funny! :rofl:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

too funny my friends~AkaOldmiser


----------

